# Solved: runtime error 53



## racenutalways (Mar 10, 2005)

Hope someone here can give me some guidance on how and where to start to solve my problem. 

Whenever I try to save changes made in corel draw version 12.xx, I get "runtime error 53" , file not found. Missing dll? perhaps? 

Did some googling but came up empty. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Bought this program from a company in Arizona, and they aren't too much in a hurry to help. 

thanx in advance.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try loading this file

www.weepee.de/corel_scripts/multisaveaspro/downloads/setupger.exe


----------



## racenutalways (Mar 10, 2005)

thanx 4 ur time bonk. unfortunately it didn't fix the problem. What I did was re-installed the program, still didn't work, un-installed the program and re-installed the program, still didn't work, I was confused. LOL. 3rd time was the charm, un-installed, cleaned all temp files, prefetch and deleted all registry keys pertaining to corel draw, re-installed, BINGO.

will close this thread.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks racenutalway for telling us the outcome and how you fixed it.......it's in my memory bank


----------

